# Fiaca



## Bloodsun

*fiaca.*
1. adj. coloq. Arg. Perezoso, indolente, desganado. U. t. c. s.
2. f. coloq. Arg. Pereza, desgana.

Hola a todos!

Los que son Argentinos, deben haber oído y usado esta palabra infinitas veces, generalmente en este tipo de frases: "_¡Qué *fiaca* que tengo!_" (tengo pereza, desgana) o "_¡Sos un *fiaca*!_" (sos un perezoso, un pedazo de ameba) o "_Es un día para hacer *fiaca*_" (está nublado, tal vez lluvioso, ideal para quedarse en la cama mirando una película). 

Es una de esas palabras que, al menos en nuestra lengua, no puede ser reemplazada por ninguna otra, o no suena bien si se reemplaza. Cualquiera entiende la *fiaca* y, cuando la siente, siente *fiaca*. 

Mi pregunta es si en otros países de habla hispana se usa también esta palabra, y si es con el mismo sentido que acá. De no ser así, ¿Cómo expresarían la fiaca/pereza?

Gracias por los comentarios


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

En España una de las cosas que decimos es simplemente:* ¡qué pereza!* (puedes alargar más o menos las vocales según la intensidad)


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, "fiaca" no es del todo desconocida porque en algunos programas de televisión argentinos se la escucha. Pero no se usa nunca.

El equivalente sería "tigra": qué tigra hace, qué tigra salir hoy... Los humanos son tan miserables que hasta sienten pereza de tener pereza y se aburren de estar aburridos.


----------



## Agró

Bloodsun said:


> Mi pregunta es si en otros países de habla hispana se usa también esta palabra, y si es con el mismo sentido que acá. De no ser así, ¿Cómo expresarían la fiaca/pereza?
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios


*galbana**.*
 (De or. inc.).
* 1.     * f. coloq. Pereza, desidia o poca gana de hacer algo.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> *Los humanos son tan miserables* que hasta sienten pereza de tener pereza y se aburren de estar aburridos.



Coincido en cuanto a lo destacado.


----------



## Aviador

Este término se usaba mucho en Chile como sinónimo de _pereza_ hace algunas décadas. Todavía los más antigüitos la usamos a veces.
Me parece que llegó de Argentina y me suena a italiano. ¿Saben nuestros colegas argentinos si su origen es italiano?

Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

Aviador said:


> Este término se usaba mucho en Chile como sinónimo de _pereza_ hace algunas décadas. Todavía los más antigüitos la usamos a veces.
> Me parece que llegó de Argentina y me suena a italiano. ¿Saben nuestros colegas argentinos si su origen es italiano?
> 
> Saludos.



Interesante pregunta. Me acabo de fijar en un Diccionario etimológico del Lunfardo (lunfardo viene de Lombardo, de Lombardía, ciudad del norte de Italia), y aparece lo siguiente:

*Fiaca* - del italiano fiacca (mismo significado)

El lunfardo es la jerga que nació en la zona del río de la Plata de Argentina y Uruguay, y que tiene bastante contenido inmigrante. No se me había ocurrido que *fiaca* pudiese haber sido adoptado de los italianos, tenía la sensación de que era un Argentinismo más nuevo...


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> Diccionario etimológico del Lunfardo (lunfardo viene de Lombardo, de Lombardía, ciudad del norte de Italia),


¿Cuál diccionario? y ¿por qué _lombardo_ de Lombardía, y no del romancesco _ladrón_?


----------



## Bloodsun

Calambur said:


> ¿Cuál diccionario? y ¿por qué _lombardo_ de Lombardía, y no del romancesco _ladrón_?



Un diccionario que encontré en internet (no un diccionario de la RAE), pon lunfardo en el buscador y te aparecerán muchas entradas. También apareció eso de Lobardía, pero si crees que puede tener otro origen yo concedo la posibilidad.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué curioso que uséis una palabra italiana para expresar un concepto que en español ya existe: pereza. Otro tanto ocurre en Cataluña con la palabra catalana _mandra_ (pereza), una de aquellas palabras que suele saltar la barrera del idioma y suele usarse al hablar en español:

¡Qué _mandra_ tengo hoy!


----------



## Aviador

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Qué curioso que uséis una palabra italiana para expresar un concepto que en español ya existe: pereza. [...]


No me parece en absoluto curioso, Lurrezko oinak, si tenemos en cuenta la enorme influencia del italiano en el español de Argentina. Son muchísimos los términos que en el español rioplatense derivan de palabras o expresiones italianas, sicilianas, napolitanas, etc.
Varios de esos términos han cruzado la frontera y se han usado en Chile también.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aviador said:


> No me parece en absoluto curioso, Lurrezko oinak, si tenemos en cuenta la enorme influencia del italiano en el español de Argentina. Son muchísimos los términos que en el español rioplatense derivan de palabras o expresiones italianas, sicilianas, napolitanas, etc.
> Varios de esos términos han cruzado la frontera y se han usado en Chile también.
> 
> Saludos.



Quizá no me expresé con precisión. Lo que me parece curioso no es que provenga del italiano, obviamente, sino el hecho de que, con el mismo concepto, ocurra el caso análogo que apunto a miles de kilómetros de distancia.


----------



## Aviador

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Quizá no me expresé con precisión. Lo que me parece curioso no es que provenga del italiano, obviamente, sino el hecho de que, con el mismo concepto, ocurra el caso análogo que apunto a miles de kilómetros de distancia.


Bueno, tu ja saps . Las migraciones desde Europa y las que llegaron de África y Asia a América, han tenido su influencia en el español de nuestro continente, así como las lenguas de las etnias nativas.
En Chile, con toda naturalidad hablamos de lo deliciosos que son los _kuchen_ de manzana o el _strudel_. Voces que se incorporaron al español de Chile con la inmigración alemana de mediados del siglo diecinueve.

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Bloodsun said:


> ¿Cómo expresarían la fiaca/pereza?


_Vaya una perra que llevo hoy encima. _


----------



## Bloodsun

Namarne said:


> _Vaya una perra que llevo hoy encima. _



Qué expresión curiosa. ¿No sabes de dónde proviene?


----------



## Lurrezko

Bloodsun said:


> Qué expresión curiosa. ¿No sabes de dónde proviene?



Quizá de que en España *perro* tiene el sentido de *vago*:

_Hoy no salgo, me voy a quedar en casa haciendo el perro._


----------



## cbrena

Bloodsun said:


> Mi pregunta es si en otros países de habla hispana se usa también esta palabra, y si es con el mismo sentido que acá. De no ser así, ¿Cómo expresarían la fiaca/pereza?
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios



¡Qué pereza! ¡qué vaguería! ¡hoy tengo una perra encima y una malagana que no puedo con la vida! ¡Dios qué galbana!

Creo que galbana describe la misma idea, pero no es un adjetivo. No puedes decir_ eres una galbana_. Pero es lo que se siente en el mes de Agosto a las 4 de la tarde cuando acabas de comerte un cocido y eres incapaz, totalmente incapaz de hacer nada.


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Quizá no me expresé con precisión. Lo que me parece curioso no es que provenga del italiano, obviamente, sino el hecho de que, con el mismo concepto, ocurra el caso análogo que apunto a miles de kilómetros de distancia.


 
Quizás la clave esté en que "mandra" y "fiaca" son palabras más cortas y fáciles de pronunciar que "pereza".

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Este término se usaba mucho en Chile como sinónimo de _pereza_ hace algunas décadas. Todavía los más antigüitos la usamos a veces.
> Me parece que llegó de Argentina y me suena a italiano. ¿Saben nuestros colegas argentinos si su origen es italiano?


Esa palabra tuvo su pequeño cuarto de hora en Chile, pero desapareció tal como llegó.
Se importó de Argentina, se puso de moda cuando llegó a los cines una película protagonizada por Norman Brisky, titulada justamente "La Fiaca".
Ahora, con una televisión mucho más integrada, este y otros términos tienden a usarse muy esporádicamente, pero "no prenden" definitivamente por una cuestión de acento, es como que no calzan con nuestra forma de hablar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> Este término se usaba mucho en Chile como sinónimo de _pereza_ hace algunas décadas. Todavía los más antigüitos la usamos a veces.
> Me parece que llegó de Argentina y me suena a italiano. ¿Saben nuestros colegas argentinos si su origen es italiano?


Según el _Diccionario etimológico del lunfardo_, de Oscar Conde -un _ñato_ que sabe-, *fiaca* proviene del italiano  *fiacca*: astenia, desgano.


----------



## duvija

Uf, ahora sí viene lo curioso.
En Uruguay, fiaca = hambre.
No juro que no haya cambiado porque hace rato que no lo escucho, pero en una época no podíamos entender cómo esa palabra rara quería decir cosas tan diferentes a 50 km de distancia.


----------



## Bloodsun

duvija said:


> En Uruguay, fiaca = hambre.



¡Vaya! ¿Acaso les daba mucha fiaca (pereza) levantarse a comer?


----------



## solysombra

duvija said:


> Uf, ahora sí viene lo curioso.
> En Uruguay, fiaca = hambre.
> No juro que no haya cambiado porque hace rato que no lo escucho, pero en una época no podíamos entender cómo esa palabra rara quería decir cosas tan diferentes a 50 km de distancia.


 
¡Sí! Me acuerdo que era muy chica cuando mis hermanos viajaron por primera vez al Uruguay (¡Al exterior! Nosotros vivíamos en Buenos Aires), y me contaron que en Uruguay "Tengo fiaca" es "Tengo hambre". La sensación de que me estaban cargando se transformó poco después en una de mis primeras preocupaciones lingüísticas...

(La película "La fiaca" está basada en la obra del mismo nombre que se representó con el mismo Norman Briski. La vi hace millones de años [la obra] y que me gustó muchísimo)


----------



## Marioiltromba

Concordo con que seguramente derive del italiano, porque es una palabra usamos mucho.
También decimos: _mi sento fiacco!_ para decir _me encuentro/siento fiaco(debil, flojo)!_
También se puede utilizar de esta forma en rioplatense?


----------



## miguel89

No, sólo usamos _fiaca_ en el sentido de pereza o cansancio que nos impide hacer cosas.


----------



## rocioteag

Pues no solo en el cono sur.. hace algunos años era una palabra bastante comun entre los jóvenes (obvio, ya no soy tan joven )y sin embargo al menos yo la sigo utilizando con el mismo sentido... pereza..

Ahora lo comun es utilizar flojera....


----------



## Realice

duvija said:


> Uf, ahora sí viene lo curioso.
> En Uruguay, fiaca = hambre.
> No juro que no haya cambiado porque hace rato que no lo escucho, pero en una época no podíamos entender cómo esa palabra rara quería decir cosas tan diferentes a 50 km de distancia.


Yo diría que en Uruguay (hoy en día, al menos) se debe usar en ambos sentidos, porque esta palabra la aprendí hace exactamente cinco días, y mi amigo (uruguayo) la usaba claramente en la acepción argentina (_'Todo bien con las preguntas, incluso me gustan las preguntas... pero me da *fiaca *responderlas'_).


----------



## kreiner

Y en el castellano castizo también existe la cansera. Y, si la memoria no me traiciona, creo que en La Mancha he oído incluso "cansina", no como adjetivo, sino como sinónimo de galbana o flojera.


----------



## w.012345

en Chile se diría "qué flojera" o "tengo flojera" , también un poco más informal puede ser "qué lata" en el sentido de hacer algo que no se tiene ganas. 
decir "qué pereza" me parece lo más adecuado.


----------



## jorgema

w.012345 said:


> en Chile se diría "qué flojera" o "tengo flojera" , también un poco más informal puede ser "qué lata" en el sentido de hacer algo que no se tiene ganas.



En el Perú también, pero creo que el sentido es distinto. Mientras que uno mismo es el que siente la flojera, pereza o 'fiaca', _la lata_ es una cualidad que tiene aquello que no queremos hacer. Sería más bien algo parecido a _molestia _o _fastidio_.

_¡Es una lata!_ (pero no _"tengo lata"_)
_¡Qué lata!
_
Para un equivalente de 'fiaca', en el Perú también diríamos 'cansancio'.
_¡Qué cansancio!
¡Tengo un cansancio!_ (lo que lleva a algunos a decir que hay gente que vive cansada desde que se levanta de la cama).


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia se usa "modorra". No quiero hacer nada, tengo una modorra que me come.

En el ámbito de los estudiantes (colegios, universidades) se escucha la palabra "locha" con el mismo significado: - ¿Vamos a repasar para el exámen?  No, estudia tu que yo tengo mucha locha.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

También se oye por aquí _estar aplatanao_ (obligatorio sin d) o _aplatanarse_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:
			
		

> Uf, ahora sí viene lo curioso.
> En Uruguay, fiaca = hambre.
> No juro que no haya cambiado porque hace rato que no lo escucho, pero en una época no podíamos entender cómo esa palabra rara quería decir cosas tan diferentes a 50 km de distancia.





Realice said:


> Yo diría que en Uruguay (hoy en día, al menos) se debe usar en ambos sentidos, porque esta palabra la aprendí hace exactamente cinco días, y mi amigo (uruguayo) la usaba claramente en la acepción argentina (_'Todo bien con las preguntas, incluso me gustan las preguntas... pero me da *fiaca *responderlas'_).


 
Al parecer, en el pasado también en Argentina tuvo los dos significados. El de pereza es claramente el significado de "fiacca" en italiano. Ahora, el de ruido que menciona este señor, yo no lo he podido verificar, pero me imagino que no lo habrá sacado de la galera.



> Diego Abad de Santillán en su Diccionario de Argentinismos indica que también se ha utilizado esta palabra con el sentido de "hambre" y "laxitud de estómago".
> El origen de este término también sería itálico, pues *FIACA* en italiano significa 'flema, desgano, ruido' (esta última acepción explicaría el uso de *FIACA* en tanto que 'hambre', pues el estómago hace ruido cuando se tiene hambre).


 
Creo que hay (en Uruguay) un tema de edad: a mí el primer significado que se me viene a la cabeza es hambre. A mis compañaras de trabajo, que son más jóvenes que yo, el de pereza. O será que yo miro poca televisión, no sé.


----------



## juanjorel

oa2169 said:


> En Colombia se usa "modorra". No quiero hacer nada, tengo una modorra que me come. En el ámbito de los estudiantes (colegios, universidades) se escucha la palabra "locha" con el mismo significado: - ¿Vamos a repasar para el exámen? No, estudia tu que yo tengo mucha locha.


Modorra también se usa en la Argentina y supongo que en muchos lugares más, pero está más referida al sueño que al desgano, aunque a veces también se utiliza con ese sentido. La definición de modorra es: Somnolencia, sopor profundos. Sueño muy pesado,a veces patológico.


----------

